# Found a Lost/Stray/Abandoned Kitten!



## MoonShadow (Sep 5, 2012)

My neighbor (in my apartment building) found a stray cat outside today, she's really skinny and her hips seem to hurt her... but she's also friendly and shiny. There were no shelters open and my neighbor has 2 cats and nowhere to keep the little one. So she is staying in my upstairs bathroom for the night with the extra litter box and some blankets and water. Tomorrow I'm going to call around the local shelters and animal hospitals to see if anyone has reported her missing, and give my number so if anyone does report her they can call me. Not sure what I'm going to do if no ones claims her, I'm technically only allowed to have cats that are not declawed and I have a lot of animals to take care of as it is. Poor little girl!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Poor baby, I too recently took in an abandoned kitten...my friends neighbours moved out leaving behind a pregnant mama cat. The poor things were living out in the heat on my friends porch, all got adopted except the black kitten (of course) so I have her now!Good luck with this lil one she's a really pretty color!


----------



## MoonShadow (Sep 5, 2012)

So I called around local shelters today to see if anyone had reported her missing. And to give out my number incase anyone did. I have also posted on craigslist that I found a kitten. If no one claims her in a week I'm taking her to get felv/fiv tested, and to get spayed and vaccinated


----------

